# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CSTool S Module 1.33 Support Xiaomi Flashing, Read Any Partition, MI Account Unlock

## mohamed73

CSTool S Module 1.33 Support Xiaomi Flashing, Read Any Partition, MI Account Unlock other fixs   Xiaomi Qualcomm Phones  - Read Info
- Read Firmware (CST Backup)
- Read Full Firmware Including User Data (CST Backup)
- Read Any Selected Partition
- Write Full Firmware (CST Backup)
- Format Phones
- Read Direct Patten Lock (Non Encrypted firmware)
- Reset User Lock (Non Encrypted firmware)
- Reset File System (Non Encrypted firmware)
- Export Gallery Photos and Video (Non Encrypted firmware)
** Please note : if userdata partition is not encrypted will support: unlock/reset all settings/reset fs/data recovery 
- Added Read Flashing Customazation (Read any Selected partition)
- Fixed Vivo Connection bugs for some phones
- Meizu MTK AT Mode Imei Repair 
Other Fixs 
- Updated NEW EMI Settings for MTK
- Updated Firehose protocal for Qualcomm Phones  
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Always yours
CS-Tool Team

----------


## Anes31

شكرا

----------


## jhon

merci beacoup

----------

